# SS Throwdown!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on out Megafish! 
I have had enough of this "I caught more trout than him two times". 
You have been slipping the knife to me for too long, a little jib,.. then a jab. That was yesterday's home run.
Well let's go.

You name the time, the place is Lake Livingston, I'm sure you have heard of it. 
Before the thermocline messes it all up, name the time/date, we fish for 4 hours,.. clicker to clicker, and no snagging! Catch and release expect for stripers.
Unless someone wants to clean them, :walkingsm
:whiteshee


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, sounds like a challenge! This should be interesting!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Megafish, make sure Lee stays on the bank. Lee will clean the lake bottom ahead of both of you. LOL <G>


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Time to get it on!!!*

:headknockAfter testing my skills on Red Snapper, King and Ling today I think I'm up for this challenge!!!!! Oh by the way I took the cash on the BIG FISH today as well! Gofish2day look at what you got started now!HeHe! You got that O'le Timer Rowled up now! I'm in! You will never Know until We go!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Day and time please? 
You got the easy part done,talking about it, !troll!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Of course we can't have it until I get back from Canada. leaving tomorrow and coming back Wednesday. Going to see my daughter graduate college!
That gives you some time to rest up after playing in the GOF, get some Aspercreme and plenty of rest!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Can I get in on the action!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i think y'all gonna need an unbiased judge on this one!!!!! i am available!!!!!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Battle of the ages 1st prize wins Geritol and Depends!! Lol


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Must use 2oz. SS Super Slab! Let the Rules begin! Click Click!You know I"m getting the Geritol Only trophy left is the Depends, Come claim your prize! Good answer DB!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

dbullard said:


> Battle of the ages 1st prize wins Geritol and Depends!! Lol


That is funnyDB


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

We should get judges & video on them 2 boats, this'll be a hoot


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Same boat? If so Lee can guide us and do all of the anchor lifting, Sunbeam calls him the two legged power pole.
Or I can ride in the Destiny, of course being shamed in your own boat might give you the willies!
Or we can each go in our own.
Wear your old man glasses so you don't click twice for one fish.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Megafish, I could challenge him for you but that's like a tricycle keeping up with a BMW. I wouldn't have a chance.

Also, make sure SS doesn't put Lee fish on your side of the boat to fish. That would give SS an unfair advantage.

Seriously, that day I was watching I be you and Loy put 75% of the fish in the box.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on GoFish2Day,.....that is backpedaling so fast time is going backwards! LOL!
Let me find that quote, it went, "The old guy that looked like Charlie Daniels was catching all of the fish.... despite his age" I quote.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That's too funny!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*The SS Spanking!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/smilies/sad_smile.gif*

:work:sad_smilesSo as he got the easy part over ,talking about it he left the country! SS is used to Lee spanking him so when I do it's not gonna be so painful! Just gonna have to watch him with that clicker he always says he caught 2 ,when it was really1 !


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I volunteer my Deckboat for the floating gallery!  Who wants to sit back, enjoy some adult beverages, and watch the aquatic arsewhoopin commense?

You guys dont mind if we run odds do ya?


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Davoh said:


> I volunteer my Deckboat for the floating gallery!  Who wants to sit back, enjoy some adult beverages, and watch the aquatic arsewhoopin commense?
> 
> You guys dont mind if we run odds do ya?


Thats great, I say round up some potlickers to keep things interesting. I know Loy would appreciate that.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

A Fish Off! This exciting.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ytzn5c


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am going to call Vegas and see what the odds board have ya scored at.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Davoh said:


> I volunteer my Deckboat for the floating gallery!  Who wants to sit back, enjoy some adult beverages, and watch the aquatic arsewhoopin commense?
> You guys dont mind if we run odds do ya?


What are the early numbers for Vegas? Im in on the total over/under.

Edit:Cowboy beat me to it.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It's hard to beat someone who fishes Livingston a couple hundred days a year, but don't underestimate Megafish if they are fishing from the same boat. I've personally seen Mega smoke the white bass on Livingston. He is no slouch, and he also has a pyschological advantage (his mouth) that can throw anyone off their game.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great point Danny, hey SS I have got a pair of earplugs you can have lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

4 hrs is a long time. Does each person get a timeout or is it like nascar "Choose your pitstops wisely?"


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Will32Rod said:


> Thats great, I say round up some potlickers to keep things interesting. I know Loy would appreciate that.


I'm sure he would as long as we stay on Mega's side of the boat!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Can y'all hear me? I'm way up in Canada, don't know if these puters can reach all the way down there, lol!
megafish must be worried I have received a couple of texts from him wanting to amend the rules, and we don't even have them set yet, on my way home today!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*SS Ol'e Timer*



RAYSOR said:


> Great point Danny, hey SS I have got a pair of earplugs you can have lol


 At his age he cant hear Ray, and if so all he will be listening to is:work: Clickety-click that's the end of your trip and July 9th there will be a spanking to follow! The Trout session,gonna be tough on the Ol'e Fellow! On that he does'nt seem to do well on trout! But he has a good hookset on a flounder once it's stuffed and set on the table steamingsad4smGot it tell it like you see it! Thanks Again Carl, fine mess you got SS in!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I can just hear our grand kids sitting around the fire retelling the story of the great Jig Off of 2012.
This match could be as famous as the Lincoln- Douglas debate, Arron Burr - Alexander Hamilton duel, Joe Louis - Max Schmeling fight, the 1986 World Series or even one of the fights that occur at my house when one twin wears another one's jeans without asking. 
It could be an epic battle. But alas, not likely. Just two more of my dearest friends from 2cool sounding like true fishermen. C'est la vie.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Details To come quick!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Clickers at dawn megafish, this lake ain't big enough for both of us .
Got tomorrow off, are you ready?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What? Oh yeah, you gotta make some lunch money, lol! 
I'll give you a break, just let me know when we can get this show on the road ole timer!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Gotta let ya get back in the groove for a few days before I start like Gang Busters! Go ahead an get the athritis broke loose and then will let the good times roll!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Doomsday almost here!*



megafish said:


> Gotta let ya get back in the groove for a few days before I start like Gang Busters! Go ahead an get the athritis broke loose and then will let the good times roll!


 Think he might be ready Cmon Super SS! Let's get the hard part over with, before the speck spanking get's here!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pm sent, get your reading glasses on and check it!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Im ready RIGHT NOW! Im not gonna tell no one you can't find time!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking out my window, ....I don't see the Destiny?


----------



## jenaniston (Jun 19, 2012)

After testing my skills on Red Snapper, King and Ling today I think I'm up for this challenge!!!!! Oh by the way I took the cash on the BIG FISH today as well! Gofish2day look at what you got started now! He He! You got that Ole Timer Rowled up now! I'm in! You will never Know until We go!

Thanks!
Memory Foam Mattress


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bookies in Vegas have the odds at 31-23 right now with SS on top. However, they say they are watching him closely for signs of back ache flare ups, which would turn the tide.

In a different story, a 54 year old man from between lost and found recently bought the entire stock of Tylenol from the Livingston CVS, saying it was "an investment for the future."


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Bookies in Vegas have the odds at 31-23 right now with SS on top. However, they say they are watching him closely for signs of back ache flare ups, which would turn the tide.
> 
> In a different story, a 54 year old man from between lost and found recently bought the entire stock of Tylenol from the Livingston CVS, saying it was "an investment for the future."


Hmmm. Im not sure how to bet this. I will wait and see how Vegas shifts before game day.


----------



## jennlawrence (Jul 5, 2012)

After testing my skills on Red Snapper, King and Ling today I think I'm up for this challenge!!!!! Oh by the way I took the cash on the BIG FISH today as well! Gofish2day look at what you got started now!HeHe! You got that O'le Timer Rowled up now! I'm in! You will never Know until We go!

Merchant Cash Advance


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

jennlawrence said:


> After testing my skills on Red Snapper, King and Ling today I think I'm up for this challenge!!!!! Oh by the way I took the cash on the BIG FISH today as well! Gofish2day look at what you got started now!HeHe! You got that O'le Timer Rowled up now! I'm in! You will never Know until We go!
> 
> Merchant Cash Advance


!troll!beware trolls!

The throwdown will be after Monday's speck massacre, I'm practiced up and ready to see Megafish's face when i put the trout whooping on him.
Then we can have a throwdown while his confidence is low, he eh.:work::mpd:


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Really Guru!*



shadslinger said:


> !troll!beware trolls!
> 
> The throwdown will be after Monday's speck massacre, I'm practiced up and ready to see Megafish's face when i put the trout whooping on him.
> Then we can have a throwdown while his confidence is low, he eh.:work::mpd:


 BaHahahahahahahaaa!:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How'd the speck massacre go?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

3rd Annual spanking awarded to SS, poor fellow though he put up a slight struggle! Mega 7 SS 2 Hehe!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

7-2? Oh the humanity!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wait a minuet here. I had 3!


----------

